# unable to import zpool

## Adel Ahmed

The disk is fine, the errors were caused by a faulty cable that was replaced, I would like ti import and continue use this zpool

```
g50-80 ~ # zpool import

   pool: root

     id: 6382208988186514961

  state: UNAVAIL

 status: One or more devices are faulted.

 action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.

 config:

   root        UNAVAIL  insufficient replicas

     sdc1      FAULTED  too many errors

g50-80 ~ # smartctl -a /dev/sdc

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.9.16-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     KINGSTON SUV400S37120G

Serial Number:    50026B776A05B395

LU WWN Device Id: 0 550380 440010000

Firmware Version: 0C3J96R9

User Capacity:    120,034,123,776 bytes [120 GB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Form Factor:      M.2

Device is:        Not in smartctl database [for details use: -P showall]

ATA Version is:   Unknown(0x0ffe), ATA8-ACS T13/1699-D revision 6

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.1, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 1.5 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Fri Jun 23 18:18:14 2017 EET

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Status command failed: scsi error medium or hardware error (serious)

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

Warning: This result is based on an Attribute check.

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       (    5) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x71) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               No Auto Offline data collection support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               No Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   5) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   0) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x003d)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 48

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       19

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       10

100 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       8256

101 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       21536

170 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

171 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

174 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       9

175 Program_Fail_Count_Chip 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

176 Erase_Fail_Count_Chip   0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

177 Wear_Leveling_Count     0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

178 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Chip  0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

180 Unused_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot 0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       652

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0033   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   027   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Min/Max 25/51)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Unknown_SSD_Attribute   0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

204 Soft_ECC_Correction     0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

231 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       5

234 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       1

250 Read_Error_Retry_Rate   0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 0

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 0

Warning: ATA Specification requires self-test log structure revision number = 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 0

Note: revision number not 1 implies that no selective self-test has ever been run

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

help anyone?

----------

## mrbassie

If you are certain the disk is ok and doesn't need replacing then the command to run is 

```
zpool clear
```

.

I would read up on this first as I am far from an expert.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I'm unable to import and therefore unable to clear:

g50-80 ~ # zpool clear root

cannot open 'root': no such pool

----------

## mrbassie

I don't know if the pool had to imported or not but you can run zpool clear against only the offending disk

Otherwise zpool import -f -F <pool>

From  the manpage:

"-f                 Forces import, even if the pool appears to be potentially active.

-F

                     Recovery mode for a non-importable pool. Attempt to return the pool to an importable state by discarding the  last  few

                     transactions.  Not  all damaged pools can be recovered by using this option. If successful, the data from the discarded

                     transactions is irretrievably lost. This option is ignored if the pool is importable or already imported."

Is this pool a single disk?

----------

## bunder

```
241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4 
```

are you sure sdc is the same disk as before?  try:

```
zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id/ root
```

feel free to pop into freenode irc channel #zfsonlinux if you need more help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

yes, it is a brand new ssd.

I have switched to xfs for my root filesystem.

thanks

----------

